# Lilo ignoring usb keyboard attached through hub

## Saundersx

Heres whats going on.

Usb wireless keyboard attached directly to motherboard - works

Usb wireless keyboard attached though a hub - not work

I have changed all possible usb settings on my motherboard (GA-990FXA-UD3 rev3, http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4397#ov) which are Legacy Usb, the port 60/64? thingy, to no effect. Tried the usb 2.0/3.0 slots, no effect. Using newest bios as well.

It's a pretty simple problem, not a lot I can try really. This setting worked fine with my last mb which was considerably older (M2N-SLI Deluxe).

So are there any switches or configs I can try with lilo? I've been using lilo a looooong time and this is the first time it has failed me in some way, but, I'm not against trying GRUB2 is that's more likely to work.

----------

## eccerr0r

can you get into bios settings with the hub?  What if you try a different brand of hub?

This is likely a bios bug.  The hub requires special bios support as well for things like lilo to work.  It'd be strange if bios settings works with a hub but lilo does not...

Have you tried other distributions or freedos to see if they work?

----------

## Saundersx

No it doesn't get into the bios either. Apparently thats a shortcoming with this motherboard/bios, and some gigabyte boards in general. I'm ok with not getting into the bios but I would like it to work at boot at least.

It works just fine once everything is booted, I will try some live distros that use grub and freedos though.

----------

## eccerr0r

Ok, yeah likely freedos and other non-full-OS support will not work.  Apparently the firmware does not have a full USB stack available that can handle hubs (or don't know about the hub you have -  You may want to try another brand of hub too, perhaps a USB1 hub if you have a USB2 or vice versa...)  The full USB stack is available after boot of the kernel as Linux, Windows, etc. have full hub support.

Sounds like you'll either need to bug Gigabyte about it, or get an extension cable to connect it directly to the computer... 

I have a few Gigabyte boards (EP43, Z68AP) to see if they work when I get a chance...  I do know my Foxconn board has issues with keyboards on a hub as well during preboot.  It too has a wireless keyboard receiver that I'd like to put closer to the usage area (it's a PVR).

----------

